# 1999 Westren stainless steel salt spreader



## breezmister (Jul 28, 2007)

1999 Westren stainless steel salt spreader with riser. Original Tecumseh engine was replaces in 2015. Needs gear box (about 900 dollars OME) and clutch (about 300 dollars OME) $1000 firm. If interested call Mike at 856-228-5445 after 8:30 am to 3:30 pm South Jersey area


----------



## breezmister (Jul 28, 2007)

This includes the controller and complete wiring harness, truck side and spreader side, with tags on the wires where they go. The machine can be started and ran for any one looking to buy.
Leave a message for Mike at 856-228-5445 8:30 am to 3:30 pm

Any questions, just ask........


----------



## breezmister (Jul 28, 2007)

The price has come down, $750 takes it all. As before, just call Mike and leave a message and he will get back to you.


----------



## breezmister (Jul 28, 2007)

The price has come down to 500 dollars, need it out of the yard so it has to go. If anyone wants it, call Mike at 856 228 5445.

If it's not out of here by the end of the month, I'll strip the engine out of it. Scrap the body, 304 stainless steel is going for 37 cents a pound, that should come out to around 370 dollars.

Any questions, just ask.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish you were closer.


----------



## breezmister (Jul 28, 2007)

Sold !


----------

